# Dry Heaving – Is This Normal?



## GoldenMommy2 (Jul 2, 2008)

The younger of my two goldens has these spasms where it looks like he is trying to throw up (closest comparison is to when dogs eat grass); however, the only thing that usually comes up is spit (occasionally a little grass). Sounds like muffled hic-ups at first, until it gets to the point of actual heaving. Has anyone ever experienced this before? He probably does it once every week to two weeks. It just freaks me out, and my vet hasn’t called me back yet. He has had a steady diet for awhile now, and eats a healthy amount. He has been doing this since we got him (almost 4 months ago). Any advice or thoughts would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Could this be those internalized sneezes ? Someone posted about this awhile back.


----------



## GoldenMommy2 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would have originally thought so because that is exactly what it sounds like. However, the spasms worsen quickly into a dry heave and then he tries to throw up (even if it’s just spit). The main reason I’m scared is that he is still pretty small, and when he does this his small stomach contracts pretty heavily. It just looks painful..ughh I wish they could talk!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike has dry heaves pretty regularly and always on an empty stomach. The Vet said it was from having an empty stomach. If I give him a piece of bread or biscuit, he's fine. He's been a finicky eater since a puppy. He'll be fine for a couple of weeks and then decide he doesn't like his food. He'll skip a meal then get dry heaves. I add another dry food in with his usual kibble and then he's fine again for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner throws up bile if he hasn't eaten early enough in the morning. 

What does your vet say?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for more opinions


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I was told once years ago from an empty stomach also. Seems kind of strange to me to think that is what it is but it seems to have worked the few times I have seen it. THis was in the 80s so no telling with advancements in medicine if it really it was masking something else and feeding just helped that symptom.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I get nervous at the cackers (what we call the coughing) casue Abby did have bloat once. But you will know bloat, the distress is very clear. Maybe feed more often and smaller meals?


----------



## Sydney_Beige (May 29, 2012)

My golden (7yrs) is having dry heaves I would never have correlated it to an empty stomach but I think you all might have something here. She's stopped heaving since I fed her. I wonder if it has to do with the fact that she was boarded for 2 weeks and now back with me and her wait time between meals is longer. Hmmm.


----------

